# North Korea



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*North Korea Proposes Talks With South Korea*

I think North Korea learned a good lesson with Iraq and decide that 'Oh shit, we're next'. Their people are starving worst than Iraq, we could probably finish them in four to six weeks.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I am sure the media will stir shit up about N.K. relations again once we're out of iraq. Give it time, MSNBC can only put out so many "SPECIAL REPORTS" per hour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

Can anyone tell me why my witty and thought provoking posts are being edited on here? can someone come up with an honest answer??


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Housing cop perhaps your greatness is too powerful for us mortals of low intelect and your posts need to be edited for us to understand.

Korea is another field of conflict we failed to solve, last time being in the fifties, i am beginning to wonder where is it all going to end ? Our forces are already feeling the strain and another deployment will leave us weak on other fronts.

Lets sort Iraq out first, troops are still being killed, once they are quiet then move on. The shock of our attack has made these other nations think so lets use the breathing space to sort ourselves out !


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhhhh Fuocok!

You might want to check into a couple of things;

1. N.K. and China are NOT super good friends.
2. China is not so marxist as to go war to defend N.K. as a fellow "communist" nation.
3. China would silently applaud a surgical strike by the U.S. against N.K. that removes her limited nuclear arsenal. (This leaves China almost exclusive member of the nuke club in Asia.)

China has made allusions to President Bush that they would look the other way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Well what we have here is a bunch of Colin Powells and Donald Rumsfelds within our midst. The US Gov't feeds us only a fraction of what they actually know in certain hot spots around the globe. 
I for one look forward to the super drone we are building with strike capabilities within a 2 hour launch period from the continental US. If they shoot it down, all we lose is a drone, not a pilot. These stinkholes all over the globe aren't worth 1 American serviceman's life. Let them all kill each other in Iraq, Rwanda, Liberia and let those NK's starve. Why don't all those South Korean student protestors go man the DMZ between their upstairs neighbor. When we leave and they get steamrolled again, who'll have egg on their face then? Not us.


----------

